# ICS keyboard



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

The system dump of apps is out wondering if anyone could get keyboard working on dx ...I tried to copy to system/app and change permissions but no go

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel (Jun 7, 2011)

Lurch81 said:


> The system dump of apps is out wondering if anyone could get keyboard working on dx ...I tried to copy to system/app and change permissions but no go
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


That's becuase the apps will only work with ICS (4.0) unless you resign them. And even then they may not work without some tweaking.


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

I figured it did but I now when gingerbread came out keyboard was ported to froyo pretty quickly

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

